

Cryptoparty in Oakland, 10/20 from 2-5pm at Sudo Room - tunabananas
https://sudoroom.org/wiki/Cryptoparty
PARTY LIKE IT&#x27;S 1984!!1<p>We&#x27;re having monthly cryptoparties from 2-5pm every Third Sunday at Sudo Room, a hackerspace in Oakland located at 2141 Broadway (two blocks from the 19th St Oakland BART!). The next one is this Sunday!<p>• Learn security techniques &amp; software.
• Understand why responsible security is important.
• Meet with other proactive residents!<p>We&#x27;ll have talks on why digital security matters, mobile phone security, GPG and encrypted email, OTR (secure chat), and SSL &#x2F; perfect forward security.<p>Bring your laptop! Bring your phone!<p>All skill levels welcome, from novice to expert!
======
Kototama
I love the flyer from the previous party: "party like it's 1984"

------
unhush
Yeah, I'll be MC'ing and telling people how to be scared of things they didn't
even know about. Come!

------
yardc
This hackerspace is awesome. 1 block from BART, lots of smart members
(including many EFF folks) from a unique intersection of communities,
attempting ambitiously to be horizontal, do-o-cratic and inclusive. Support
this if you can!

------
not_rhodey
Last month's cryptopary had a really diverse, really excellent turnout. These
will continue to happen every 3rd Sunday. Bring a friend, share the knowledge
:)

------
endgame
Why is yardc's post [dead]?

------
mjuul
I'll definitely be there.

